# elu router problem



## fretbender (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I have been searching the Internet hoping to find a solution to a problem I have with an ELU 177/120 type one router. I inherited this one from my father, whom is getting a little too old to use it anymore. The problem is with the plunge release lever. It is almost impossible to operate with one hand. The spring tension is too great. I took it apart hoping to be able to do something with it but now I can’t even get it back together. 

I do remember reading something years ago that ELU had come up with a spring with less tension in it. I contacted various companies and have not had any success. Any help on this subject would be greatly appreciated


Regards
Steven


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steven, there may be an easy solution to your problem. With most springs you can cut a few winding's off one end of the spring, then stretch the spring out slightly. This reduces the tension a great deal. Spring steel is tough stuff so make sure you use a hardened cutter. If this spring is a flat coil perhaps try removing one circle of the spring. You can always cut more off later, but you can't put it back. This is how a gunsmith adjusts for a "hair trigger". If you are at all uncomfortable doing this yourself take it to a professional, it shouldn't cost much.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

fretbender said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been searching the Internet hoping to find a solution to a problem I have with an ELU 177/120 type one router. I inherited this one from my father, whom is getting a little too old to use it anymore. The problem is with the plunge release lever. It is almost impossible to operate with one hand. The spring tension is too great. I took it apart hoping to be able to do something with it but now I can’t even get it back together.
> 
> ...



How old is this tool? Older version and if it has the cam lock on the poles the spring is used to prevent the cam lock from moving while locking the router into position. Once it is lock it doesn't need the spring tension. 

SO, When I used the Elu router many years ago I removed the spring with the understanding that I must make sure it didn't move and change my depth every time I locked the router in position. Once locked into position it should be fine.

Before you do anything can you provide a photo of the router around the poles.


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

try this web site, it mybe what you want.

www.toolshopdirect.co.uk/parts/list/elu_wood_working/routers


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

www.toolshopdirect.co.uk/parts/list/elu_eluwood_working/routers

PARTS/LIST/ELU_WOOD_WORKING/ROUTERS


----------



## fretbender (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks Mr. Delroy, I have seen this site.

Bob and Rick,

The router was purchased in the late eighties or early nineties. I have attached a good picture for you reference. Maybe removing the spring will do it. I will try it. I not sure if the cam will jam enough to lock the plunge. 

Steven

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v243/fretbender/elurouter.jpg


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

fretbender said:


> Thanks Mr. Delroy, I have seen this site.
> 
> Bob and Rick,
> 
> ...


The cam should lock it just moves slightly before it locks...but check to make sure this works before trying with router bits.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

fretbender 
Try contacting DeWalt. 
They took over Elu and some DeWalt routers are based on the old Elu which is still much loved.
You may be lucky and find they still stock the springs for the 177


----------

